# Melody in Gb



## Matsps

I made this little piece for the violin and piano (sorry in advance for the quality of the sampled instruments). Any comments on anything at all are appreciated, especially on how this or my general composition could be improved. Thanks.


__
https://soundcloud.com/mathew-cornelius%2Fmelody-in-gb


----------



## Chordalrock

It seemed to have some odd syncopation, otherwise nice.

I listened to some of your other stuff as well, and especially liked the "work in progress". I'd love to hear a longer piece based on that.


----------



## Matsps

Chordalrock said:


> I listened to some of your other stuff as well, and especially liked the "work in progress". I'd love to hear a longer piece based on that.


Thanks for taking the time to listen and I'm gland you liked some of it. : )

I also like that work in progress (as it seems does Martin who wrote the theme you hear in the first 0:13). The trouble is, it rapidly gets beyond my harmonic skills and I can't tame it. I'll definitely be taking a look at it again at some point this year though and hopefully I'll be a bit more up to it.


----------



## Rhombic

Good composition. The colour variety was enough in order not to become monotonous. However, this looks like an mid 19th century (or late 19th century) composition. I tend to prefer atonal music, or less traditionally structured music, when looking for contemporary pieces. Now, that's my opinion, of course. Very neat harmony, good development, maybe a tad short but fine by itself.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

I loved it.
As someone who's trying to figure out how to make two instruments work together in a composition, I view you as a God of some sort...
Keep up the good work!


----------



## SergeOfArniVillage

I think it is a little repetitive and lacking in development, the first half of the piece sounded more like an A theme leading into a B theme that never came. Other than that, the idea itself is lovely, and the strings are used to good effect. In fact, I also have to commend you on your use of sound samples, they're quite rich!


----------

